# Wortstellung DAT, AKK (Reflexivpronomen)



## nefs

Hallo, ich beschäftige mich gerade mit der Wortstellung im Mittelfeld. Ich weiß, dass im Falle von Pronomen gilt: Akkusativ vor Dativ, also: "Ich gebe ihr das Buch", aber "Ich gebe es ihr". Gilt diese Regel auch dann, wenn das Pronomen im Dativ ein Reflexivpronomen ist? Sind also alle folgenden Sätze falsch?

Kannst du mir es schicken?
x
Sieh dir es an!
Kannst du dir es nicht merken?
Lassen Sie sich es nicht entgehen!
Rechnen Sie sich es nach!

Danke!


----------



## Gernot Back

nefs said:


> Sind also alle folgenden Sätze falsch?
> 
> Kannst du mir es schicken?
> Sieh dir es an!
> Kannst du dir es nicht merken?
> Lassen Sie sich es nicht entgehen!
> Rechnen Sie sich es nach!


Nicht ganz, mit Apostroph funktioniert diese Reihenfolge:

_Kannst du mir's schicken?
Sieh dir's an!
Kannst du dir's nicht merken?
Lassen Sie sich's nicht entgehen!
Rechnen Sie sich's nach!_​
Schöner ist allerdings auch hier:

_Kannst du's mir schicken?
Sieh's dir an!
Kannst du's dir nicht merken?
Lassen Sie's sich nicht entgehen!
Rechnen Sie's sich nach!
_​


----------



## nefs

Gernot Back said:


> Nicht ganz, mit Apostroph funktioniert diese Reihenfolge:
> 
> _Kannst du mir's schicken?
> Sieh dir's an!
> Kannst du dir's nicht merken?
> Lassen Sie sich's nicht entgehen!
> Rechnen Sie sich's nach!_​
> Schöner ist allerdings auch hier:
> 
> _Kannst du's mir schicken?
> Sieh's dir an!
> Kannst du's dir nicht merken?
> Lassen Sie's sich nicht entgehen!
> Rechnen Sie's sich nach!
> _​


Danke! Aber ohne Apostroph sind die Sätze schon falsch, oder?


----------



## Gernot Back

nefs said:


> Danke! Aber ohne Apostroph sind die Sätze schon falsch, oder?


Ja, so würde ich das sehen.


----------



## JClaudeK

nefs said:


> Gilt diese Regel auch dann, wenn das Pronomen im Dativ ein Reflexivpronomen ist?



Das könnte dich interessieren:


> 1) Wenn der Nominativ nicht in Position 1 steht, steht das Reflexivpronomen *vor oder hinter dem Nominativ.*
> _Heute Morgen musste der Lehrer sich sehr beeilen.
> =Heute Morgen musste sich der Lehrer sehr beeilen._
> 2) Das Reflexivpronomen steht aber *immer hinter dem pronominalen Nominativ.*
> _Heute Morgen musste er sich sehr beeilen._


_Kannst du mir es schicken?_
sehe ich allerdings kein Reflexivpronomen_, _sondern nur normale Personalpronomen.
Also: >  Kannst du es mir  schicken?



nefs said:


> Aber ohne Apostroph sind die Sätze schon falsch, oder?
> 
> 
> Gernot Back said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, so würde ich das sehen.
Click to expand...

Das sehe ich nicht so!

Sieh dir es an!  - Sonderfall, Imperativ: kein Subjekt.
Kannst du dir es das nicht merken?  (Edit: siehe #9)
Lassen Sie sich es das nicht entgehen! 
Rechnen Sie sich es nach!  "sich etw. nachrechnen" - "nachrechnen" ist  kein reflexives Verb



Gernot Back said:


> mit Apostroph funktioniert diese Reihenfolge:
> _Kannst du mir's schicken?
> Sieh dir's an!
> Kannst du dir's nicht merken?
> Lassen Sie sich's nicht entgehen!
> Rechnen Sie sich's nach!_


Stimmt.
Aber diese Sätze funktionieren auch ohne Apostroph (denn die Wortstellung ist richtig!)
Kannst du dir es das nicht merken?
Lassen Sie sich es das nicht entgehen!
_Kannst du dir es  nicht merken?
Lassen Sie sich es  nicht entgehen!_



Gernot Back said:


> Schöner ist allerdings auch hier:
> _Kannst du's mir schicken?
> Sieh's dir an!
> Kannst du's dir nicht merken?
> Lassen Sie's sich nicht entgehen! _
> _Rechnen Sie's sich nach!_


Schöner? Wohl kaum.

Edit: siehe #10



_
_


----------



## nefs

(Reaktion auf JClaudek)

1) Stimmt, "nachrechnen" ist kein reflexives Verb, aber als Dativus Commodi könnte es schon funktionieren, oder?

2) Da im Satz "Sieh dir es an" kein Subjekt ist, kann der Satz so nicht stehen, verstehe ich es richtig? Die richtige Wortstellung wäre also "Sieh es dir an", ja?

3) Du hast den Satz "Das Reflexivpronomen steht aber *immer hinter dem pronominalen Nominativ.*" zitiert und deshalb hältst du die Sätze des Typs "Kannst *du dir* es merken" für richtig. Ich glaube aber, dass der zitierte Satz so gemeint war, dass das Reflexivpronomen *hinter und nicht vor* dem pronominalen Nominativ steht, aber es muss nicht unbedingt *unmittelbar hinter* diesem stehen.


----------



## Gernot Back

JClaudeK said:


> Aber auch ohne Apostroph funktionieren
> Kannst du dir es nicht merken?
> Lassen Sie sich es nicht entgehen!


Da bin ich aber ganz anderer Meinung; das geht nur mit über Apostroph zusammengezogenen Pronomen (unter Vokaltilgung).


----------



## JClaudeK

nefs said:


> Ich glaube aber, dass der zitierte Satz so gemeint war, dass das Reflexivpronomen *hinter und nicht vor* dem pronominalen Nominativ steht, aber es muss nicht unbedingt *unmittelbar hinter* diesem stehen.


Das steht zwar nicht ausdrücklich da, aber auch Duden schreibt:


> Duden
> Prinzipiell besteht die Tendenz, das Reflexivpronomen *möglichst weit nach vorn* zu ziehen: _Die Wirtschaft hat sich in den letzten Monaten nur langsam erholt.
> ...._
> *Wird das Subjekt durch ein Personalpronomen repräsentiert, dann muss das Reflexivpronomen hinter dem Subjekt stehen*: Zu Weihnachten besorge ich das Bild, das er sich schon lange wünscht. Nur langsam hat sie sich in den letzten Monaten erholt.


oder hier


> Im Hauptsatz steht das Reflexivpronomen in der Regel direkt hinter dem konjugierten Verb.


_deshalb halte ich  Sätze des Typs "Kannst *du dir* es das merken" für richtig. _Das Apostroph ersetzt "das" und nicht "es_". _(Edit nach #9)
_


Gernot Back said:



			Da bin ich aber ganz anderer Meinung; das geht nur mit über Apostroph zusammengezogenen Pronomen (unter Vokaltilgung).
		
Click to expand...

_Worauf stützt du dich?
Ich lasse mich gern eines Besseren belehren, wenn du mir Belege dafür lieferst.


----------



## Frieder

Aber mit _das_ statt _es_ funktioniert's (_es_ halte ich hier auch für wenig idiomatisch):

Lassen Sie sich _das_ nicht entgehen!
Kannst du dir _das_ nicht merken?


----------



## JClaudeK

Frieder said:


> Aber mit _das_ statt _es_ funktioniert's (*es* halte ich hier auch für* wenig idiomatisch*):





Gernot Back said:


> Schöner ist allerdings auch hier:
> 
> _Kannst du's dir nicht merken?
> Lassen Sie's sich nicht entgehen!_
> _Rechnen Sie's sich nach!_



Deshalb stimmt Gernots Behauptung _"Schöner ist allerdings auch hier..." _für diese Sätze nicht.
Keineswegs schöner ....
↓
_Kannst du das dir nicht merken? 
Lassen Sie das sich nicht entgehen! _

Bei folgenden 2 Sätzen geht's zur Not durch, weil "es" sich auf ein bestimmtes Objekt beziehen kann ("schöner" ist es aber m.E. nicht):
_Kannst du's mir schicken? _
_Sieh's__ dir an!_

"Schöner" ist aber auf jeden Fall die "richtige" Satzstellung:
_Kannst du mir's schicken?
Sieh dir's an!_


----------



## JClaudeK

nefs said:


> 1) Stimmt, "nachrechnen" ist kein reflexives Verb, aber als Dativus Commodi könnte es schon funktionieren, oder?


Ich glaube nicht, dass man  ein Reflexivpronomen als  Dativus Commodi betrachten kann. Aber vielleicht täusche ich mich?


----------



## nefs

Danke für die zitierte Stelle:

Prinzipiell besteht die Tendenz, das Reflexivpronomen *möglichst weit nach vorn* zu ziehen: _Die Wirtschaft hat sich in den letzten Monaten nur langsam erholt._
_...._
*Wird das Subjekt durch ein Personalpronomen repräsentiert, dann muss das Reflexivpronomen hinter dem Subjekt stehen*: Zu Weihnachten besorge ich das Bild, das er sich schon lange wünscht. Nur langsam hat sie sich in den letzten Monaten erholt.

Allerdings besteht in keinem der Beispielsätze eine Kollision zwischen einem Reflexivpronomen im Dativ und einem pronominalem Akkusativobjekt. So wie es scheint, gibt es also zwei gegensätzliche Tendenzen/Regeln (1. AKK vor DAT bei Pronomen, 2. Reflexivpronomen hinter dem Subjekt). Welche Regel ist jetzt wichtiger?


----------



## JClaudeK

nefs said:


> Welche Regel ist jetzt wichtiger?


Meiner Meinung nach diese:
_Wird das *Subjekt* durch ein Personalpronomen repräsentiert, dann muss das *Reflexivpronomen* hinter dem Subjekt stehen._

"AKK vor DAT bei *Pronomen*" bezieht sich nur  auf  Akkusativ- und Dativ*objekte*, würde ich sagen.


----------



## nefs

JClaudeK said:


> Meiner Meinung nach diese:
> _Wird das *Subjekt* durch ein Personalpronomen repräsentiert, dann muss das *Reflexivpronomen* hinter dem Subjekt stehen._
> 
> "AKK vor DAT bei *Pronomen*" bezieht sich nur  auf  Akkusativ- und Dativ*objekte*, würde ich sagen.



Danke! Bist du also der Meinung, dass "Lassen *Sie sich es* nicht entgehen" richtig und "Lassen *Sie es sich* nicht entgehen" falsch ist? Ich bin jetzt ein bisschen unsicher bezüglich der Treffer der Google-Suche. Letzteres kommt 100x öfter vor.


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, wenig idiomatisch klingt es nur mit "es".
Bei "ihn" oder "sie" funktioniert es besser.

Sieh ihn dir an. (normal)
Sieh dir _*ihn*_ an. (nicht den anderen.) (_*Ihn*_ betont, wirkt wie ein Zeiger.)

Sieh sie dir an. (normal)
Sieh dir_* sie*_ an. (nicht die andere) (*Sie *betont, wirkt wie ein Zeiger.)

Eigenartigerweise funktioniert das nicht gut mit "es".
Ich nehme an, weil man "es" schlecht betonen kann.

Ich denke auch: Es wirkt etwas wie "die da" oder wie "den da" und wird deshalb eher vermieden. Sicher bin ich da nicht. Es ist auch eher umgangssprachlicher Stil, weil man es eher in umgangssprachlichen Situationen verwendet. Zum Beispiel weil man mit einem Blick zeigt, wen man meint.

Also Fazit: Ich denke nicht, dass es falsch ist, kann aber eher in umgangssprachlichen Situationen verwendet werden. "Es" wird dann oft durch "das" ersetzt. "Sie" oder "ihn" können auch durch "die" oder "den" ersetzt werden, aber Achtung: Bei Personen kann das schnell unhöflich werden.


----------



## JClaudeK

nefs said:


> Bist du also der Meinung, dass "Lassen *Sie sich es* nicht entgehen" richtig


Wie schon von Frieder gesagt: "Lassen Sie sich es nicht entgehen." als alleinstehender Satz ist nicht idiomatisch, es muss heißen "Lassen Sie sich das nicht entgehen."




nefs said:


> Ich bin jetzt ein bisschen unsicher bezüglich der Treffer der Google-Suche.


Ich habe mir die Google-Ergebnisse mal angeschaut.
Der Satz "Lassen *Sie sich es* nicht entgehen" wird meistens durch Infinitivsätze oder Nebensätze* ergänzt, z.B.
_Lassen Sie es sich nicht entgehen_,  ein paar Bälle zu schlagen / eine Focaccia zu probieren / die Aussicht  zu genießen/ ....
oder
* .........,  wenn Loriot seinen Protagonisten "Anstandsunterricht" erteilt / _wenn_ zwei absolute Ausnahme-Musiker  Großartiges erschaffen / _wenn_ X Ihnen jeden Getränkewunsch von den Lippen abliest / ....

In diesem Fall ist "es" kein Personalpronomenen, sondern weist auf den folgenden Satz hin / nimmt ihn vorweg.


----------



## berndf

nefs said:


> Danke! Aber ohne Apostroph sind die Sätze schon falsch, oder?


Ich halte "falsch" hier generell für die falsche Kategorie. Keine der diskutierten Wortstellungen sind syntaktisch inhibiert. Es geht hier generell darum, was "natürlicher" wirkt, nicht was richtig oder falsch ist. Es wäre nicht verwunderlich, wenn Du für alle Varianten respektable Belegstellen finden könntest.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich möchte zufügen: Entscheidend ist oft der Kontext.

(edit
Außerdem haben wir hauptsächlich Hauptsätze und Aussagesätze behandelt.

Beispiel:
Macht es dir nichts aus?
Macht dir es nichts aus?

Hier klingt der erste Satz neutraler, der zweite umgangssprachlicher, für mich aber nicht falsch, für meine Frau schon.
Es könnte auch regional unterschiedlich verbreitet sein.

Für mich wäre es auch interessant, wie es sich bei verschiedenen Satzarten im Mittelfeld damit verhält. Gehört das mit zum Thema?


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Es geht hier generell darum, was "natürlicher" wirkt, nicht was richtig oder falsch ist.


Du bist mir zuvorgekommen, berndf.
Ich wollte auch noch hinzufügen:  Grammatikregeln sind dazu da, gebrochen zu werden. 

Auch ich finde "Sieh sie *dir* an!" 'natürlicher' als  "Sieh dir_* sie*_ an!"
Aber das ist ein Imperatif und die Regel
_"Wird das Subjekt durch ein Personalpronomen repräsentiert, dann muss das Reflexivpronomen hinter dem Subjekt stehen."_
kann hier sowieso nicht angewendet werden.

Nehmen wir also:
_1) Ich muss es mir noch überlegen. / Er muss es sich noch überlegen./ Er sagt, dass er es sich noch überlegen muss._
vs.
_2) Ich muss mir es noch überlegen.  / Er muss sich es noch überlegen. / Er sagt, dass er sich es  noch überlegen muss._

Ich würde ohne zu zögern N° 1 sagen, - also die besagte Regel auch nicht einhalten. 


* Oder aber: *Diese Regel gilt nur, wenn im Satz kein anderes Promomen steht.
Das würde bedeuten, dass die Regel "AKK vor DAT bei Pronomen" wichtiger ist. (?)


----------



## nefs

Vielen Dank für alle bisherigen Antworten! Es ist wirklich interessant, wie unterschiedlich die Sätze bewertet werden. Die Frage, ob auch die Satzart (also Aussage vs. Frage) eine Rolle spielt, finde ich ebenfalls sehr anregend.


----------



## Gernot Back

JClaudeK said:


> Worauf stützt du dich?
> Ich lasse mich gern eines Besseren belehren, wenn du mir Belege dafür lieferst.


Die Grundregel sollte bekannt sein.:


			
				canoo.net said:
			
		

> *Objekte = Pronomen:*
> 
> Wenn sowohl Dativobjekt als auch Akkusativobjekt Pronomen sind, gilt die folgende Regel:
> 
> Pronomen: Akkusativobjekt vor Dativobjekt
> 
> (...)
> Diese Tendenz ist sehr stark. Es wird nicht oder nur sehr selten von ihr abgewichen.


 canoonet - Wortstellung: Stellungsfelder: Mittelfeld: Objekte
Wenn hier etwas zu belegen ist, dann nur, warum eine solche Abweichung allenfalls bei Apostrophierung bzw. Zusammenziehung des Personal- und Reflexivpronomens bei schneller Aussprache akzeptabel sei:

Nun, da berufe ich mich erst einmal ganz auf mein Sprachgefühl als Muttersprachler.


----------



## Hutschi

Trifft das auch auf Fragesätze zu?
Wann stellt sie ihn ihm vor?
Wann stellt sie ihm ihn vor?

In Aussagesätzen wird selten abgewichen, aber es kommt vor.

Nicht bei:
Ich stelle sie Ihnen vor.

Möglich bei:
Sie stellt ihn ihm vor.
Sie stellt ihm ihn vor. (Mit Betonung auf "ihn".)


----------



## nefs

Ich beschäftige mich mit dieser Frage immer noch und bin dabei auf eine mögliche Erklärung gestoßen. Vielleicht muss die Regel "Akkusativobjekt vor Dativobjekt (bei Pronomen)" nicht eingehalten werden, weil Reflexivpronomen (zumindest bei echten reflexiven Verben) nicht als Objekte zu betrachten sind. Siehe auch die Frage hier:

Ist das Reflexivpronomen immer als Dativobjekt zu beurteilen?   —   grammatikfragen.de

In diesem Falle wäre dann tatsächlich die andere Regel: "Reflexivpronnomen hinter dem Subjekt" anzuwenden.


----------



## JClaudeK

Danke für diesen sehr interessanten Artikel.


----------



## Gernot Back

JClaudeK said:


> Deshalb stimmt Gernots Behauptung _"Schöner ist allerdings auch hier..." _für diese Sätze nicht.
> Keineswegs schöner ....
> ↓
> _Kannst du das dir nicht merken?
> Lassen Sie das sich nicht entgehen! _


Du zitierst mich falsch!


Gernot Back said:


> Schöner ist allerdings auch hier:
> 
> _Kannst du's mir schicken?_
> (...)
> _Kannst du's dir nicht merken?_


Das apostrophierte "s" soll hier auch keinesfalls für das Definitpronomen "das" stehen, sondern für das Personalpronomen "es", denn nur für Personal- und Reflexivpronomen gilt die Regel, dass normalerweise die Dativergänzung auf die Akkusativergänzung folgt. Für Kombinationen von Personal- bzw Reflexivpronomen mit Indefinit-, Definit- oder Demonstrativpronomen gilt, dass -unabhängig vom jeweiligen Kasus- das Personal- bzw. Reflexivpronomen dem Indefinit-, Definit- oder Demonstrativpronomen vorausgeht; genauso wie bei der Kombination von Personal- bzw Reflexivpronomen mit einem Nomen, also :

_Gib's ihm!
(Gib es ihm!)_​
aber :

_Gib ihm eins!_
_Gib ihm das!_
_Gib ihm dieses/jenes!_
_Gib ihm den Ball!_
und:

_Stell's dir vor!
(Stell es dir vor!)_​
_aber:
_
_Stell dir das vor!_​
Schwundformen vertragen sich nicht mit definiten oder demonstrativen Artikeln_,_ dafür sind sie zu betont.


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> Du zitierst mich falsch!


Ich habe dich nicht zitiert.
Der Pfeil weist darauf hin, dass ich  " 's" durch "das" ersetzt habe (wie von Frieder vorgeschlagen). 
Und wenn man das tut, kann man erkennen, dass die Wortstellung so nicht stimmt.


----------



## Senay

Hallo! Ich mache gerade eine Übung zur Wortstellung und habe natürlich auch Fragen, ganz zu schweigen von den Kopfschmerzen...

Also, liebe MuttersprachlerInnen, könnt ihr mir bitte sagen, welche von den folgenden Sätzen ihr als falsch empfindet?

1. Der Vertreter teilte uns gestern mit einem Fax seine Ankunft in New York mit.
2. Der Vertreter teilte uns gestern seine Ankunft in New York mit einem Fax mit.
3. Der Vertreter teilte uns seine Ankunft in New York gestern mit einem Fax mit.

4. Unser Betrieb hat drei Maschinen per Lkw nach Österreich geliefert.
5. Unser Betrieb hat per Lkw drei Maschinen  nach Österreich geliefert.
6. Unser Betrieb hat drei Maschinen nach Österreich per Lkw geliefert.

7. Wir bieten unseren Abnehmern die neuen Geräte ab Mitte März im Internet an.
8. Wir bieten die neuen Geräte unseren Abnehmern ab Mitte März im Internet an.
9. Wir bieten ab Mitte März unseren Abnehmern die neuen Geräte im Internet an.
10. Wir bieten unseren Abnehmern ab Mitte März die neuen Geräte  im Internet an.

Vielleicht gibt es noch mehr Alternativen?


----------



## Frieder

1+2 sind für mich gleichbedeutend: nämlich, dass der Vertreter gestern seine Ankunft mitgeteilt hat, und zwar per Fax.
3 könnte auch bedeuten, dass er gestern in New York ankam; die Fax-Mitteilung dazu kam aber nicht notwendigerweise gestern verschickt wurde.

4 könnte missverständlich sein: _Drei Maschinen per LKW_ kann man auch als _drei Maschinen pro LKW _missinterpretieren.
5+6 sind ziemlich gleichbedeutend – Raum für Interpretation ist mit bösem Willen immer.

7,9,10 sind in Ordnung und einigermaßen synonym.
8 ist nur richtig, wenn die Betonung liegt deutlich auf _die neuen Geräte_ liegt. Normalerweise bietet man _jemandem _(Dativ) _etwas_ (Akkusativ) an.



Senay said:


> Vielleicht gibt es noch mehr Alternativen?


Natürlich kann man ziemlich beliebig mit den Satzbestandteilen jonglieren. Das gibt aber entweder wenig Sinn, oder nur einen ganz spezifischen:

Der Vertreter teilte uns gestern mit einem (besser: _per_) Fax seine Ankunft in New York mit. (unmarkiert, normale Anordnung)
Seine Ankunft in New York teilte der Vertreter uns gestern per Fax mit. (Betonung auf _seine Ankunft_)
Per Fax teilte uns der Vertreter gestern seine Ankunft in New York mit. (Betonung auf _per Fax_)
Uns teilte der Vertreter gestern seine Ankunft in New York per Fax mit. (Betonung auf _uns_ und eventuell auch auf _gestern_)

Das sind die sinnvollen Permutationen .


----------



## JClaudeK

Im Großen und Ganzen bin ich mit Frieders Analyse einverstanden. 

Nur bei


Frieder said:


> 5+6 sind ziemlich gleichbedeutend – Raum für Interpretation ist mit bösem Willen immer.


bin ich etwas skeptisch. 

Die Wortstellung von
_6. Unser Betrieb hat drei Maschinen nach Österreich per Lkw geliefert. _
klingt für mich  "unnatürlich", bzw. deutlich markiert:
_Unser Betrieb hat drei Maschinen nach Österreich per Lkw geliefert.  = per Lkw_ (_und nicht_ _per .... ) _


----------



## Senay

Vielen Dank! Schade, dass nur maximal zwei Varianten in Übungsbüchern  in den Lösungen stehen. Und der Lerner glaubt dann, dass er einen Fehler gemacht hat, weil seine Variante eine dritte ist.


----------

